# Cub Scouts, puddle jumpers and parents!



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Just reading in the Bis Tribune of a pack of cub scouts (Pack 117, Den 2) at Dorothy Moses school and the local Puddle Jumpers chapter of Delta waterfowl along with some parents putting up 36 WOOD DUCK BOXES and 10 new "HEN HOUSES'" on a wetland near McKenzie Slough! Congratulations guys and gals - WAY TO GO! We are all proud of you!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

H, that's a good project to get the kids involved in a worthwhile outdoor activity. Hats off to to the Delta chapter! BCWF does a similar project where the VC boyscouts log the shells, clean, and repair our woody boxes and in return our wildlife club buys them camping gear. Then us old guys don't have to climb the ladders.


----------



## Straycat (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Monson:

Do you have any maintenance schedule or records you keep on your houses and structures? I am wanting to put together a record keeping and maintenance program for this Delta project here in Bismarck.

Any ideas you could share would be appreciated. Thanks.

The boys did a great job on the construction and installation. We couldn't of had a better day for the project. We plan to do more next Spring.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Great project Dick. Also, hats off to Scott, (Nodak Outdoors "Delta Boy") who ramrodded it and made it all possible!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

S, I am not personaly involved in the BCWF boxes, but I believe the scouts used a form from NDGF to record data. It was like the form for the bluebird trail boxes. At the meeting it was brought by the troop leader that the boxes were too close together. Woodies are territorial and needed more space than we gave them. I had few boxes of my own and the highest number of membranes I counted was 22 in one box.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

It was a GREAT project for everyone involved!

I can get you some record keeping materials for the boxes... Drop me a PM and I can send you some via. e-mail. The local chapter in Bismarck and the scouts are planning on keeping a journal on all of the nesting structures. I can't wait to see what the results are going to be! 
:wink:


----------

